# I Adopted a Cat



## kundalini

Unfortunately she is quite shy. This is about the most I've seen of her since the cat carrier was opened yesterday.










Any suggestions on how to get cats to open up a little?



*NEW PHOTO POST #65*


----------



## Trever1t

I'm sure she'll become comfortable when she knows you are not gonna hurt her. Nice color, calico eh? try milk


----------



## cgipson1

Cool! Just go slow and easy with her.. you know the routine!


----------



## eddlum25

ha, kitty cat hiding. Fun


----------



## paigew

Aww cute! A lot of new cats hide the first 3-4 days. I'm sure by next week she will be all cuddles


----------



## blackrose89

I've rescued and domesticated a lot of feral an abused cats. If she's hiding for more then a week I'd block hiding places so she's forced to interact. And if you  do, make sure there are shelves for her to climb on. Heights make them feel safe.Something else to try is give her a shirt or something with your scent to sniff and sleep with so she's comfortable and used to your scent.


----------



## BlackSheep

Aw, from what I can see of her, she's a cutie!

Two things to try - 1. sit on the floor near where she's hiding, and ignore her. Don't stare at her, or try to touch her - just read a book or surf the web on your laptop. That will give her some time to get used to you.

And, 2. treats! If you can get Temptations treats, those things are kitty crack - I have only met 1 cat who wouldn't rip your arm off to get some.  Put the treats near her, then turn away so she can come eat them.  

Basically, give her good things (i.e. treats), but otherwise go about your regular life & generally ignore her. If you aren't in her face, she will soon be coming up to you - remember that old saying about curiousity and the cat?


----------



## CalamityCreekDesigns

Fuzzy things on a string on a stick. Like fishing. Lay it out in front of her, wiggle it, let it lay, then snatch it away. Repeat. 
It works for house sitting cats who are scared of me.


----------



## jaxx419

Aww. Toys-- cats like homemade toys best, like a string or bottle cap. Maybe you can lure it out with some yarn.


----------



## mishele

Yay for you K!! 
Does the kitty have a name?


----------



## Derrel

The cat obviously has fur envy...you need to get a short haircut, and shave the goatee/beard/sideburns, whatever... 

...Then, and only then, once you have less fur than the cat, will the cat come out and become your friend...

...of course, one way to become fast friends with a frightened feline is to feed it some fine foods; tuna fish and half & half have been good for me in the past. I love cats, and had a similar under-the-bed-for-nearly-a-week new kitty episode...tuna and half and half soon were associated with ME...and to a cat, those things are like steak and tequila...


----------



## Bossy

<3 I love the 2 tone face! 
I find food tends to bribe well? The smelly t-shirt trick should work too. What a sweetie.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Congrats on that new cat!


----------



## Robin Usagani

I would do the same thing if you rescued me man.


----------



## 480sparky

Time to buy a laser pointer!


----------



## Robin Usagani

It is missing nude light painting.



480sparky said:


> Time to buy a laser pointer!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Demand a refund?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

kundalini said:


> Any suggestions on how to get cats to open up a little?



Use a knife? But no... Seriously, I don't think I've ever met an "open" cat. They do what they want when they want. 

I much prefer dogs.


----------



## Edsport

Yup, just kinda ignore her and she'll come around. If you push it, it'll take longer...


----------



## snowbear

Congratulations.  It's normal for them to hide at first.  Toys, empty boxes and paper bags may lure her out.

Zoe, our 7-month old kitten, really likes the little plastic rings from milk jugs (the part that comes off to open the cap.)  Her favorite toy is a fake, furry mouse (no catnip) - she loves will play fetch.


----------



## KenC

Yeah, just hang around and don't try the toys yet.  We had one we rescued from the street who was traumatized and refused to come out for over a week.  I spent some time sitting near his hiding place reading a book, talking to him occasionally so he would get used to my voice.  He turned out to be a very social cat.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, reminds me of:


----------



## Overread

I'm soo tempted to correct the title - one does not adopt a cat - a cat simply selects a new servant 

But good on yah and hope the little cat comes out from under that chair soon (though you might want to hold off on the photo session - all those reflectors and softboxes and flashes )


----------



## Dominantly

BuS_RiDeR said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get cats to open up a little?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Use a knife*? But no... Seriously, I don't think I've ever met an "open" cat. They do what they want when they want.
> 
> I much prefer dogs.
Click to expand...

This was my first thought. I scrolled down to see you had posted it and was amused/bummed.


----------



## shortpants

Give it a few days, she'll be sleeping on your face and whining for food at 5am before you know it


----------



## EIngerson

Food and patience.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## BlackSheep

Simon's cat is classic! This is another good one:


----------



## dxqcanada

Kundalini ... how's the cat doing ?


----------



## MsMGreene

Congrats on rescuing! She'll warm up to you once she figures out that one, you're warm - and two, you control the food. Once she does decide to come out of hiding, you can take more pictures to show off her lovely looking coat!


----------



## BlackSheep

So, how's she doing now, has she come out of hiding yet?


----------



## kundalini

I haven't seen evidence of her since Monday. On Monday I went over to some freinds for a few hours. On my return I noticed that the tuna that had been left out was consumed and the litter box had been used. Nothing, absolutely nothing, for the last two days. I am worried. Has she found an escape that I am not aware of? That in itself is a bit off putting if true. I don't believe there is anyway she could have bolted in normal circumstances. Again, I am worried and not feeling too well.

I've taken some of the advice and left out tuna, half and half, Temptaions treats, also a bit of cheese, a few toys. What else?

Did I mention that I am worried? What else can I do? Wait a couple of more days? This part of the acclimation is not funny, at all.

Thanks for your concerns BlackSheep.


----------



## MTVision

kundalini said:
			
		

> I haven't seen evidence of her since Monday. On Monday I went over to some freinds for a few hours. On my return I noticed that the tuna that had been left out was consumed and the litter box had been used. Nothing, absolutely nothing, for the last two days. I am worried. Has she found an escape that I am not aware of? That in itself is a bit off putting if true. I don't believe there is anyway she could have bolted in normal circumstances. Again, I am worried and not feeling too well.
> 
> I've taken some of the advice and left out tuna, half and half, Temptaions treats, also a bit of cheese, a few toys. What else?
> 
> Did I mention that I am worried? What else can I do? Wait a couple of more days? This part of the acclimation is not funny, at all.
> 
> Thanks for your concerns BlackSheep.



How long has it been?

I had a cat that my ex-boyfriend catnapped and let loose.  I ended up finding her a month later - she was basically feral. To be honest I didn't even think it was her and I still have my doubts (the vet verified it was her based on her scar from fixing her and some other problems she had).  Anyways it took her 2 weeks or longer to stop hiding from people. I don't know if having other animals in the house helped her acclimate but.....it did take her a lot longer to be "comfortable" around people. She still has that crazy feral cry! Anyways, just keep doing what you are doing. I would look for her hiding place though - good luck on that one! 

Hopefully she/he comes around soon!!


----------



## Austin Greene

*Kundalini...*

WE DEMAND CAT STATUS UPDATE!


----------



## 480sparky

togalive said:


> *Kundalini...*
> 
> WE DEMAND CAT STATUS UPDATE!



*With Photos!*


----------



## hartz

I moved into a  place and inherited a cat along with it.

It appears to have survived around the bushes/garden etc on hunting birds for a long time.  It took 6 months to get the cat to come close to us.  Even then it would usualy just run away immediately again.  This is despite feeding and putting out treats, ignoring it, etc.

Over the next six months it started warming up to it.  We got a new kitten addition about a month ago.  This one also have a weird personality, but sadly chases the bigger, older cat away (despite being just 2 months old).

Then a few days ago we got puppies.  Suddenly the cats get along, and, more than that, the big cat now stays around when we are sitting outside.  The change in the cats is remarkable.

I can go on and on with stories about these cats (and the previous one, which disappeared about 4 months ago), and I don't know whether we just got a bad luck-of-the-draw, or whether we cause this behavior in our cats, but none of our cats are even remotely normal.  Hide, comes when you don't expect it, runs when you don't expect it to, etc.







It needs to be mentioned that, amongst our pets, the cats are the bottom of the food-chain, after a pig, peafowl, chickens, bunnies, a tortoise, and now dogs.  So some weirdness is to be expected.


----------



## sm4him

If the cat has experienced any sort of abuse or trauma previously, it may take it longer to come out of hiding and decide you're okay. 

Have you not even seen evidence of food being eaten the last couple of days?  If that's the case, I'd definitely want to try to get a visual on the cat just to make sure he/she is where they CAN eat.

I've had probably a dozen or more cats over the years, since I was little.  I once had two little kitties. One warmed up to us immediately, the other hid for days. When she did finally come out, the slightest perceived disturbance (rearranging furniture, even cleaning up a room and getting rid of some of the stuff in it) would send her back into hiding.

At one point, I realized I hadn't seen her in over two days and it didn't appear that she'd been out to eat (although when you have multiple cats, it's hard to tell). At any rate, I started searching. Took another day to finally find her. CLOSED UP, in a bookcase with doors on it. I opened the door, and she just stretched and walked out like it never even bothered her. She must have been in there for at least 2 days and she never meowed or scratched at the door to get out...she was one weird cat. 
She later developed the habit of running full-out down the hallway, into the LR and right up the curtains, ONTO THE ceiling, where she'd then drop back down to the ground, look stunned for a few seconds and then walk off. 

I hope YOUR kitty comes out of hiding soon and decides to adopt you!


----------



## BlackSheep

kundalini said:


> I haven't seen evidence of her since Monday. On Monday I went over to some freinds for a few hours. On my return I noticed that the tuna that had been left out was consumed and the litter box had been used. Nothing, absolutely nothing, for the last two days. I am worried. Has she found an escape that I am not aware of? That in itself is a bit off putting if true. I don't believe there is anyway she could have bolted in normal circumstances. Again, I am worried and not feeling too well.
> 
> I've taken some of the advice and left out tuna, half and half, Temptaions treats, also a bit of cheese, a few toys. What else?
> 
> Did I mention that I am worried? What else can I do? Wait a couple of more days? This part of the acclimation is not funny, at all.
> 
> Thanks for your concerns BlackSheep.



Oh dear. Have you seen evidence of her eating/using the litter box/drinking over the past two days, but just not seen her? Or by nothing do you mean no signs of her being there at all? Also, where did she come from - a shelter?


----------



## mishele

Hope the kitty is ok, K.


----------



## kundalini

*UPDATE:

*I throw league darts on Wednesday night and we had an away match last night. I did have a few adult beverages last night (within my limit) and when I returned home, it was pretty much straight to bed. When I awoke to go make coffee this morning, there was a very unusual stain on the kitchen floor. Got the mop out to clean it wondering what the hell I did last night. Shortly thereafter I noticed the bathroom door was closed where the litter box is, but I do remember closing it before I left because the is a full length mirror on the back side..... checking myself out before I took off (read vanity). So when I went to pour the first cuppa, it appeared that Kitty had drank some of the half-n-half, couldn't tell if she ate, but the feathered toy had been batted around. I'm taking this as a good sign that she is still around.

Thanks all for your help and concern.


----------



## Overread

Ahhh glad to hear that kitty is still lurking around  
Cats can be a worry and they'll sneak into the darnedest of places when they want to curl up all alone. I can't add to the great advice that you've had already save to say keep at it and hopefully your new feline will soon grow more confident in its new home


----------



## pgriz

We, or rather one of my daughters, brought home a rescued feral kitten.  When we let it out of the carrying case, she shot around the house until she found the darkest corner she could, which happened to be under my daughter's bed.  Stayed there for a week.  Wouldn't come out at all.  Finally, after the week she ventured out to see what our other cat was doing, and following her, found the food dish, the water dish and the litter box.  But if a human came into the room, it was belly to the floor, and a dash to hide under whatever furniture was around.

We've had her for five years now...  She's still skittish and doesn't like to be touched.  Although, when my youngest is home from school, she'll go sleep in the room with her.  Our other cat like to be petted, likes a cuddle, likes to be with people (the more the merrier), and generally acts like a "civilized" cat.  This one...


----------



## kundalini

I am tempted to get a companion (or nemesis) this coming weekend to try and draw the first one out.  Last weekend there were not any kittens or younger cats available.  But I know the turnover can be quite high at this shelter, so there is a possibility to acquire another that isn't as traumatized as apparently the first one is.  Thoughts?

<<  biting toungue on inappropriate comment using slang reference of feline matters >>


----------



## BlackSheep

I was very glad to read that you found a kitty puddle on your kitchen floor (ha ha). But seriously if the toy was moved that is a very good sign 

Getting an outgoing but not too rambunctious (sp?) companion for her is a very good idea. I suggest you get a young (fixed) male cat for best results. I find that female cats don't tend to buddy up like a male and female do.


----------



## Austin Greene

hartz said:


> ... but none of our cats are even remotely normal.  Hide, comes when you don't expect it, runs when you don't expect it to, etc.



Please see definition of "Cat"


----------



## 480sparky

hartz said:


> ..........  Hide, comes when you don't expect it, runs when you don't expect it to, etc...........



Dogs have owners.  Cats have _staff_.


----------



## Compaq

Your question may have been answered already, but here's my technique for getting cats to me. This works pretty good as well. I'm a cat person, and like to think that cats like me too 

As with any wild animal, the important part is to *let the animal come to you, don't advance on the animal*. The cat won't come unless he/she trusts you, or sees that you are not dangerous. So, simply get the cat's attention, sit down and reach out your arm. Sit there. If the cat's looking at you, it's deciding what to do. If it looks away, try to get it's attention again by making some PSS sounds or something.

Cats are jumpy by nature, and so you need to don't make it jump. Earning its trust. Give him/her some time. When the cat comes to you the first time, don't be all hypah hypah, but just pat it on the back, behind ears, under chin. You'll notice if it likes it by purring, or if the cat's trying to get away from your pats by cocking back or something.

If the cat wants to leave, let it. Show the animal that you're not forcing it to anything. Try again later. A cat that trusts you fully can be confirmed by it falling asleep on you, or that it FULLY closes its eyes when you're holding it and patting it for some time. 

God, I love cats.


----------



## analog.universe

Compaq said:


> God, I love cats.



:thumbup:


I like the idea of getting her a friend, cat's need someone who speaks their language.

I adopted a very scared cat once, and it took a few months before she would really trust me, and much longer until she would trust anyone else.  For a long time, if there was anyone in the house besides me she'd hide until they were gone.

But now she's awesome and loves everyone!   Good luck with your kitties


----------



## Derrel

Speaking of "speaking the language" of cats...there's a book on that...many people are TOTALLY unaware of how to say even one thing in cat!!! For example: LOOK at your cat, hiding underneath her couch. BLINK your eyes,  slowly, like three times, then lower your chin, and turn your head AWAY from the cat. That is a gesture of friendship, and submission. Repeat this gesture a couple of times, and then turn your BACK ON HER. That is a gesture indicating that SHE IS DOMINANT, and you trust HER. And no, I am not kidding. If you've done much staring and peering in at her, you're not being "friendly" in cat, you are instead being dominant and threatening with continued,direct eye contact. If you get the book, How To Talk To Your Cat, you can find out more about the strange ways cats communicate; unlike dogs, cats communicate almost exclusively non-verbally with one another, and with people. Seriously, try the friendship gesture of looking, blinking, then looking downward, and away from her. Make your blinks big, slow, and blatantly obvious. After the blinks, make sure to keep your head turned away from her for at least 10 seconds. I wish I had thought to tell you this sooner. Again, combining this gesture with turning your back on her, and just sitting there, says 1) I want to be your friend and 2) You, the cat, are trustworthy to me, and I am subservient to you, the cat. [Crazy, I know, but hey, without verbalizations....cat communication is a bit primitive...]


----------



## molested_cow

Ok, time to think from the cat's perspective...

"OMG a strange human just locked me up in the house with him....!"


----------



## 480sparky

Derrel said:


> Speaking of "speaking the language" of cats.............



.........this was in todays' paper:


----------



## jackiex_x

my cat loves modelling for me....as soon as I get my camera out he starts "modelling" for want of a better word... he lays in positions he doesn't normally, and walks about infront of me etc etc..... he knows exactly what i'm doing. lol


----------



## kundalini

*UPDATE:

*Although she still likes to stay under the sofa most of the time, with a little coaxing she is beginning to venture out some. Cheers to Blacksheep for the Temptations suggestion and Derrel for the half-n-half.... plus the eyes talk. I'm not gonna use flash for a while on her, so here's a shot using "natural" light.   







​
I'm thinking her name should be Lefty or Tipper (not for Al's wife). She is missing the Tip of her Left ear.


----------



## Overread

She's a beauty! 
And I love that really strong divide down her face - methinks strong directional lighting is going to torment that cat oneday when photographers are around


----------



## 480sparky

A better name would be _Bele_ or_ Lokai_.


----------



## BlackSheep

Great news! 
It's nice to see her out & about - she's gorgeous


----------



## Derrel

Cool-looking cat! Very strong dividing line on her features gives her a really different look! I hope your cat soon becomes a "kitteh" to you. They can become life-long friends....my last favorite cat started drinking cold espresso + half and half every night at MY dinner time...I'd go in and eat dinner, and come back to my cold caffeinated beverage and notice a big "ring around the cup" from where he had drunk 3/8 to 1/2 of an inch worth of my last cup of the day...

Oh, and just a tip: if one day you pick up your toothbrush and brush your teeth and the brush tastes absolutely foul and vile....yes...that's cat spit...many cats will lick and lick and lick and lick the mint off of a drying toothbrush...and believe me, the taste of it comes through--even over toothpaste...it is totally gross!!!


----------



## BlackSheep

LOL Derrel, hope you tossed that toothbrush!


----------



## 480sparky

Derrel said:


> Cool-looking cat! Very strong dividing line on her features gives her a really different look! ........



Hence my moniker suggestions.


----------



## kundalini

Well, it's been a week and a day since we became house mates. She has begun coming out from underneath the sofa all on her own. Although still very skittish when I walk into a room she's in, she will circle back around for a head scratch. This past weekend she has really found her voice and can be quite the talker. However, this evening she found the end of my bed.








​

If she could only figure out that the brown thing in front of her is supposed to be *HER* bed. 









​Thanks for looking.


----------



## EIngerson

Awesome. You're winning her over.


----------



## 480sparky

The 'brown thing' is already her bed, because it smells like her.  But your shirt, well, it smells like YOU.  So she needs to claim it as well.

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd............... her name?


----------



## Overread

kundalini said:


> However, this evening she found the end of her bed.



You'll come around to the feline way of thinking soon enough - she's found her end of the bed and her shirt now 
Really glad to hear that she's settling in now


----------



## kundalini

More progress has been made this week. She'll jump up on the bed while I'm actually in it, but thankfully won't spend the night there. She's quite affectionate in the mornings but I think it's only a covert ploy to be fed.

I found a good spot for the "brown thing" finally. It seems to be a good fit.











480sparky said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd............... her name?


I'm still undecided, but I've come up with two more possibilities........

Gabby because she is such a talker.

Tinker which is just shy of stinker....... good gawd amighty. Sometimes I can walk down the hall past where the litter box is and I feel like I've been knocked up side the head, then I have to go brush my teeth.


----------



## 480sparky

kundalini said:


> ..........Tinker which is just shy of stinker....... good gawd amighty. Sometimes I can walk down the hall past where the litter box is and I feel like I've been knocked up side the head,.........



I don't mind cleaning the litter box. 



It's filling out the EPA's Environmental Impact Statement that bothers me.


----------



## Josh220

Cute! Glad she is warming up. Looks a lot like one of mine, her name is Patches. I love the darker calicos.


----------



## mishele

YAY!!! I'm so glad she is feeling more comfortable!!! Just don't start walking around naked again!! You'll freak her out.....


----------



## BlackSheep

Aw, it's really great to see her settling in so well. 
Putting her bed by the window seems to be just right, looks like she's enjoying the view.


----------



## Derrel

Awesome! This could be the start of a beautiful relationship. If you really want that litterbox odor to be lessened significantly, you need to get her onto a high-quality food, like Science Diet or Iams. ALthough the initial cost might give you a sort of sticker shock feeling, the payoff comes when the cat eats half as much food volume, is healthier, happier, and poops about half as much and it does not stink so doggone much. The savings are actually realized over a wider range of areas when you feed Science Diet to a cat, or cats. The lessened smell from Science Diet alone is worth the cost.


----------



## Overread

Awws nice to see she is settling in - though when winter rolls around again the window might not be the most popular of spots with all that cold air - but still great spot for the summer! 

Also Lord of the Rings - all alone in the middle of the shelf!


----------



## kundalini

Josh220 said:


> I love the darker calicos.


From my understanding, since she hasn't any white on her pelt, she would be considered a tortoiseshell.  Whenever I hear the name Patches, I always think of Clarence Carter.  Thanks.



mishele said:


> Just don't start walking around naked again!! You'll freak her out.....


Walking around naked is a normal occurence for me...... haven't you figured that out yet?   



BlackSheep said:


> Aw, it's really great to see her settling in so well.
> Putting her bed by the window seems to be just right, looks like she's enjoying the view.


She's coming into her own here.  Your interest and support is well received.



Derrel said:


> Awesome! This could be the start of a beautiful relationship. If you really want that litterbox odor to be lessened significantly, you need to get her onto a high-quality food, like Science Diet or Iams. ......


I'm feeding her Iams at the moment.  With the evening feedings I add a spoonful of wet in with the dry food, mostly tuna.  Every other day I give her a single serving of half-n-half.  In my mind it's more of a treat than a demand.  But wait.... does this mean I am being subservient?  Goddamn cats!!!!!!



Overread said:


> Awws nice to see she is settling in - though when winter rolls around again the window might not be the most popular of spots with all that cold air - but still great spot for the summer!
> 
> Also Lord of the Rings - all alone in the middle of the shelf!


Fortunately here in the Mid-Atlantic, we are having a VERY mild winter.  I mean, it's near the end of February and it was in the mid 70's today.  Mind blowing but my power bills are well received.


----------



## Josh220

kundalini said:


> From my understanding, since she hasn't any white on her pelt, she would be considered a tortoiseshell.  Whenever I hear the name Patches, I always think of Clarence Carter.  Thanks.



Yeah, I shouldn't have said Calico (d'oh). You're correct that yours is a Tortoiseshell and mine would actually be a Tortoise-and-White (they can have white, they are just sometimes referred to differently).

Clarence Carter is way before my time, so no reference for me thankfully.


----------



## shortpants

I'm glad she's warming up  The one good thing about the bed is that cats are nocturnal. My cats sleep in mine all day long but they're up doing who knows what at night. I always say it's really their bed and they let me sleep in it when it's dark.


----------



## manaheim

Congrats on the kitty!


----------



## mishele

Your nakedness is prolly why it took her so long to come out from under that sofa!!!! :hug::


----------



## Derrel

You are now the proud butler of a darling cat!!!


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> Your nakedness is prolly why it took her so long to come out from under that sofa!!!! :hug::


Yeah, I know it's my fault. Having to bear witness such a large appendage can be disconcerting to the uninitiated.


----------



## Josh220

kundalini said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your nakedness is prolly why it took her so long to come out from under that sofa!!!! :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know it's my fault. Having to bear witness such a large appendage can be disconcerting to the uninitiated.
Click to expand...


Good thing cats can't laugh or you may think otherwise


----------



## kundalini

Josh220 said:


> Good thing cats can't laugh or you may think otherwise


Good thing my new cat hasn't shone the tendancy to make use of her claws.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Derrel said:


> Awesome! This could be the start of a beautiful relationship. If you really want that litterbox odor to be lessened significantly, you need to get her onto a high-quality food, like Science Diet or Iams. ALthough the initial cost might give you a sort of sticker shock feeling, the payoff comes when the cat eats half as much food volume, is healthier, happier, and poops about half as much and it does not stink so doggone much. The savings are actually realized over a wider range of areas when you feed Science Diet to a cat, or cats. The lessened smell from Science Diet alone is worth the cost.



I agree.

Our boys get Freshpet Select twice a day. They have a small bowl of dry kibble for snacking though. 
Pooper can't get enough of the good food, and will keep an eye on Valentino while he races through his serving.
Valentino is a casual diner, and likes to enjoy his meals, so Pooper will just push him outta the way.

We've try separating them at feeding time, but Valentino, won't eat and will go look for Pooper instead. :roll:

Kundalini, I am glad your little buddy is warming up to you. 
I was always a dog person, and LOVED my Rott, but cats are very interesting and fun in their own very different way. 

BTW, is this your first cat?


----------

